

New Fertilizer Developed to Save Lives by Being Unusable in IEDs - RougeFemme
http://www.healthline.com/health-news/tech-new-fertilizer-useless-in-bombs-050313

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion here:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5621680>

